# [SOLVED] COMPUTER HEATS UP TOO FAST AND HAS BECOME REALLY SLOW



## arihantj (Apr 29, 2010)

My computer has become really slow off late. It freezes even while doing the easiest of tasks and frequently restarts on its own. Not only this, quite a few times it did not start as well. Also i have noticed that cpu case is unusually hot as well
The Configuration of my pc is -
Processor -AMD Phenom II X2 550
RAM- 4gb 
I have uploaded the temperature readings of my pc in the attachment. Please have a look at that and tell me whether the readings are fine or not
Thanks a lot ,
Cheers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: COMPUTER HEATS UP TOO FAST AND HAS BECOME REALLY SLOW*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## arihantj (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: COMPUTER HEATS UP TOO FAST AND HAS BECOME REALLY SLOW*

its a custom build pc . the attachments below have the info which you wanted


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: COMPUTER HEATS UP TOO FAST AND HAS BECOME REALLY SLOW*

Mobo- GA-MA78LTM-S2
CPU- AMD Phenom II X2 550
Graphics -Onboard AMD 760G
RAM-Brand/specs? 
Is that 1x4GB stick?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
How old is the build?
Is the CPU heatsink/fan free from dust buildup?


----------



## arihantj (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: COMPUTER HEATS UP TOO FAST AND HAS BECOME REALLY SLOW*

Ram is from seagate. Its 2x2 gb sticks. Psu is from a company called iball. The pc is about 3 years old. Yup, the fan is free from dust as it has been recently cleaned


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: COMPUTER HEATS UP TOO FAST AND HAS BECOME REALLY SLOW*

I'm not aware of any SeaGate brand RAM but I doubt it's an issue.
The iball PSU, very poor quality, is a prime suspect. Insufficient power cause heat buildup and component failure.
Replacing the PSU would be a win/win deal regardless. SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.


----------

